# Is there a possibility for 189 visa get rejected after asking for medical checkup



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi,


1. I have submitted my EOI, got invite, payment done and CO has requested me to send the form 80, exp letters, education certificate, medical and PCC records. Can some body tell me that whether there is any possibility at this stage for the visa 189 to get rejected assuming my medical and PCC are clean? 

2. If rejected, is there any refund?

*Why I am worried*

I am nervous and would like to know, if there is any possibility for visa get rejected at this stage? becuase I am still not sure whether I have got 60 points. 

ACS has reduced 2 years of my experience and I got only 7.3 years of experience at the time of submitting my EOI. Now, I got 10 more months of continuous experience and should be eligible for the visa for sure. But, I am worried whether the visa can be rejected for reason that I didnt had enough experience at the time of my visa invite.

Now, the case officer has asked for the medical and PCC docs. But, I dont know whether he would have checked the ACS skill assessment details provided at the time of submitting the visa and then only asking for me to go for the medical and PCC.

EOI submitted - June 2015
Invite - Jan 2016
Payment - Feb 2016
CO assigned - Mar 2016
CO request for PCC, medical and other doc - Mar 2016.



Can somebody help me.


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

PriyaIndia said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. I have submitted my EOI, got invite, payment done and CO has requested me to send the form 80, exp letters, education certificate, medical and PCC records. Can some body tell me that whether there is any possibility at this stage for the visa 189 to get rejected assuming my medical and PCC are clean?
> 
> ...


Piya,

There are 2 diff queries u asked.

One on medical grounds and other on work exp.

If u have got the invite and u have already paid ur visa fees and gone through medicals then you can check your immi account about med status.

It should say "Medical Clearance Provided - No Further Checks required "

No need to worry if above is the case.

What is the story of ur work exp?

How much points you claimed on it work exp?

10 or 15 and if 15 then how?

Did you entered wrong info in your EOI?

Kindly apprise further.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

PriyaIndia said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 1. I have submitted my EOI, got invite, payment done and CO has requested me to send the form 80, exp letters, education certificate, medical and PCC records. Can some body tell me that whether there is any possibility at this stage for the visa 189 to get rejected assuming my medical and PCC are clean?
> ...


(1) -> How you would say you are not sure of 60 points?? Points are automatically calculated by the system when you enter your EOI based on the information submitted. Post your complete points breakup. 

(2) -> Does 7.3 years of exp includes your 2 yrs of experience that was deducted by ACS?

(3) -> Did you over claimed your experience when submitting EOI and trying to validate now, that 'over claimed' part is consolidated since its almost 10 months between your EOI and Invite? If yes, CO has every right to reject your VISA. 

(4) -> Not really. If CO asks for Meds/PCC it doesn't mean that he/she has verified other docs. Generally, CO looks for document checklist and request the missing docs which is the first step in Visa processing. 

I have seen few people who over claimed their points were granted visa, but only when they had surplus points in EOI(mostly 70+).


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi Bharathi,

7.3 doesnt include the 2 years reduced by ACS. But in my Acs Skill assessment they have mentioned 9.3+ years of exp (with a skilled experience start date). I am not sure DICP will consider 9.3+ years of exp in awarding the points or just 7.3+ years of my exp.

I didnt overclaim. All, I am not sure whether I get 10 points for my experience or 15 points. If they award me only 10 points then I will end up 55 points rather than 60 points.

If there is a rejection, do we get enough time to prove our points 
Is there a refund in that case?



bharathi039 said:


> (1) -> How you would say you are not sure of 60 points?? Points are automatically calculated by the system when you enter your EOI based on the information submitted. Post your complete points breakup.
> 
> (2) -> Does 7.3 years of exp includes your 2 yrs of experience that was deducted by ACS?
> 
> ...


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi Kawal,

I applied with a total of 60 points. But in my Acs Skill assessment they have mentioned 9.3+ years of exp (with a skilled experience start date). I am not sure DICP will consider 9.3+ years of exp in awarding the points or just 7.3+ years of my exp.

All, I am not sure whether I get 10 points for my experience or 15 points. If they award me only 10 points then I will end up 55 points rather than 60 points.

If there is a rejection, do we get enough time to prove our points 
Is there a refund in that case?



kawal_547 said:


> Piya,
> 
> There are 2 diff queries u asked.
> 
> ...


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

PriyaIndia said:


> Hi Kawal,
> 
> I applied with a total of 60 points. But in my Acs Skill assessment they have mentioned 9.3+ years of exp (with a skilled experience start date). I am not sure DICP will consider 9.3+ years of exp in awarding the points or just 7.3+ years of my exp.
> 
> ...


You answered yourself.

You had 7.3 yrs of work exp.

You get 10 points. Simple and straight.

15 points for 8+ years post all deduction by ACS and from the time they have mentioned to count your work exp. Again Simple and straight. I wonder which grammar part you were not able to understand in the ACS letter.

Ideally it is a mis-representation of data and numbers to get the invite.

We wish you all the best in your venture and that's all we can say in this regard.


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

kawal_547 said:


> You answered yourself.
> 
> You had 7.3 yrs of work exp.
> 
> ...


Before lodging the visa or even while filing the invite didn't it crossed your mind to take someone's opinion like you are taking one now.

Even post invite if you would have asked your this query here, all people would have suggested you to wait for 2 months and let the illegitimate invite get cancelled and be eligible with valid points again.


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

But, now I got 11 more moths of experience. If DICP consider that, I will have 8+ years of experience and will get 15 points. Will they consider my experience between the invite and till today?
Or If DICP says that I am shortage of points I can go for an IELTS exam again and increase my points. Will they give a chance?




kawal_547 said:


> You answered yourself.
> 
> You had 7.3 yrs of work exp.
> 
> ...


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

PriyaIndia said:


> But, now I got 11 more moths of experience. If DICP consider that i would have 8+ years of experience and will get 15 points. Will they consider my experience between the invite and till today?


Cash on your luck now. All I would say.

Ideally it's a wrong way to get an invite and it is clearly visible in your application as you showed to us.

Similarly to the Case Officer too.

We pray you get the nicest of the Case Officer from the lot or the most dumbest one.

All the best.


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

If DICP says that I am shortage of points I can go for an IELTS exam again and increase my points. Will they give a chance?
Moreover, do you mean they wont consider my experience from the date of invite to till day?



kawal_547 said:


> Cash on your luck now. All I would say.
> 
> Ideally it's a wrong way to get an invite and it is clearly visible in your application as you showed to us.
> 
> ...


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

PriyaIndia said:


> Hi Bharathi,
> 
> 7.3 doesnt include the 2 years reduced by ACS. But in my Acs Skill assessment they have mentioned 9.3+ years of exp (with a skilled experience start date). I am not sure DICP will consider 9.3+ years of exp in awarding the points or just 7.3+ years of my exp.
> 
> ...


Hi Priya,

As far your ACS is concerned, I assume you have 9.3 of years in total and ACS as given 7.3 years since your 'skill met' date. Correct if I am wrong..

In this, DIBP will only consider 7.3 years of experience (10 points only)

Since you said, you didnt over claimed your points, I would also assume the below case: 
No invite will be sent for 55 pointers. So, ultimately, *your EOI would have been with 55 points when you submitted and as days progressed, you would have received additional 5 points (as you would have completed 8 years) and so received an invite. 

If this is the case, you need not worry.* Anyways, you would have been notified about your points change through Email or you can check this in correspondence section in your EOI. Just confirm all these info from your EOI.


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

PriyaIndia said:


> If DICP says that I am shortage of points I can go for an IELTS exam again and increase my points. Will they give a chance?
> Moreover, do you mean they wont consider my experience from the date of invite to till day?


Priya,

DIBP will never say that.

I have seen a case where the Case Officer considered this kind of case and went ahead(in this forum) and not sure how real it was.

But if u go for ielts again which meant to reapply eoi which means another invite and that can NOT b linked to ur current application.

Either it has to be withdrawn or rejected.

If God forbids you do get such a scenario better withdraw ur case n reapply instead of getting it rejected as that comes with a possible ban.

Fees in either case is not refunded.


----------



## doubletrouble (Aug 27, 2015)

*I am nervous and would like to know, if there is any possibility for visa get rejected at this stage? becuase I am still not sure whether I have got 60 points. *
How many points did you claim for experience in EOI? 

*ACS has reduced 2 years of my experience and I got only 7.3 years of experience at the time of submitting my EOI. Now, I got 10 more months of continuous experience and should be eligible for the visa for sure. But, I am worried whether the visa can be rejected for reason that I didnt had enough experience at the time of my visa invite.*
ACS deducts 2 years from everyone's experience as it is pre-requisite for the assessment, you are not alone. I assume you have not changed your job and If you were honest about your experience i.e. < 8 but > 5 at time of filing EOI than you should relax as you got invitation after 10 months and DIBP system automatically considered your experience as 8 years and you got invitation when your points accumulated to 60 or above. 

Don't worry, I think it is part of process and you will get chance to justify your case, if they find any discrepancy. In the worst case scenario, you may be asked to get the re-assessment on your experience but it is highly unlikely in my opinion.

hope this helps.


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi,
I didnt overclaim, but i entered 9.3+ of my experience and got 60 points. Later only i realized that I cannot claim fir the ACS reduced years of experience(which I didnt know earlier). But now I got 10 years of experience (in the last 10 years) and will get 15 points if DICP consider my experience till today.



bharathi039 said:


> Hi Priya,
> 
> As far your ACS is concerned, I assume you have 9.3 of years in total and ACS as given 7.3 years since your 'skill met' date. Correct if I am wrong..
> 
> ...


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

PriyaIndia said:


> Hi,
> I didnt overclaim, but i entered 9.3+ of my experience and got 60 points. Later only i realized that I cannot claim fir the ACS reduced years of experience(which I didnt know earlier). But now I got 10 years of experience (in the last 10 years) and will get 15 points if DICP consider my experience till today.


Alrite.. I can understand where you are stuck. How much experience you had when you received your invite? Was it below 8 years at that time? 

I mean to the date exactly when you received your invite..


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

When I received the invite in February, I crossed 10 years of experience and after even deducting 2 years, I had 8+ years of experience. That means, I should 15 points or not?



bharathi039 said:


> Alrite.. I can understand where you are stuck. How much experience you had when you received your invite? Was it below 8 years at that time?
> 
> I mean to the date exactly when you received your invite..


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

PriyaIndia said:


> When I received the invite in February, I crossed 10 years of experience and after even deducting 2 years, I had 8+ years of experience. That mean, I should 15 points or not?


I dont think you will get any rejection. But, you may be asked for clarification from CO for claiming irrelevant work experience. (Just may be..)

Till the point you received your invite, you have just entered the irrelevant skill period as relevant in EOI. Considering the fact that, these 2 years doesn't make any difference in your points calculation (at the time of invite), you can just sit back and relax.. 

All the best for rest of your process!


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks.

Why do you think so ' Considering the fact that, these 2 years doesn't make any difference in your points calculation'.

Do you mean, anyway I have 10+ years of experience so it doesn't matter 8 or 10 years now? I would still get 15 points (overall 60 points). But all my question is, till which date they would consider my experience?
Till the EOI submission date
OR the date I finished my payment and submitted the application after getting the invite.





bharathi039 said:


> I dont think you will get any rejection. But, you may be asked for clarification from CO for claiming irrelevant work experience. (Just may be..)
> 
> Till the point you received your invite, you have just entered the irrelevant skill period as relevant in EOI. Considering the fact that, these 2 years doesn't make any difference in your points calculation (at the time of invite), you can just sit back and relax..


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

PriyaIndia said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Why do you think so ' Considering the fact that, these 2 years doesn't make any difference in your points calculation'.
> 
> ...


1. Yes. Either you have 8 yrs or 10 yrs is not going to make any difference in your points calculation. Maximum threshold is 15 points for overseas work with 8 years. 

2. Your experience is considered till your *INVITE DATE*(exact date when you received your invite). Not the date at which you make your payment or apply Visa. 

All the details that you enter in your EOI get frozen when you have received your invite and no more points accumulation will be considered. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

Awesome, In that case I have 8+ of experience (from the skill met date).

Thanks Bharathi.



bharathi039 said:


> 1. Yes. Either you have 8 yrs or 10 yrs is not going to make any difference in your points calculation. Maximum threshold is 15 points for overseas work with 8 years.
> 
> 2. Your experience is considered till your *INVITE DATE*(exact date when you received your invite). Not the date at which you make your payment or apply Visa.
> 
> ...


----------



## maeri (Feb 25, 2019)

*Question*

Hello Priya,


I have the same situation. Did you get your visa?

Regards


----------

